# Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

anzeige/werbung​Rastafari & Highway to Smell - Neue Boilies von Radical 
Vorstellung mit Frerk Petersen​
Wir waren bei Zebco Europe in Tostedt zu Besuch und haben uns von Frerk Petersen die neuen Radical Boilies "Highway to smell" und "Rastafari" als Highlights aus dem 2018er Radical Katalog zeigen lassen. 

Die gesamte Boilie-Range aus dem Radical Programm hat Frerk Petersen von Beginn an mitentwickelt und kann daher auch den ein oder anderen Einblick in die Hintergründe bei der Boilieproduktion geben.

Viel Spaß beim Video. 

[youtube1]ZBEuaF9te6U[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/ZBEuaF9te6U

Übrigens, Frerk hat vor einigen Jahren auch die anderen Radical Boilie-Sorten bereits ausführlich in einem Anglerboard-TV Video vorgestellt. Wer sich für die Konzepte hinter den anderen Radical Boilies wie etwa Yellow Zombie, Ruby Duby, Bloody Chicken, Vampire Garlic, Pink Tuna, Dirty Devil, Crazy Clinic usw. interessiert sollte hier mal reinschauen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgo2lJzhkZM

*Highway to Smell Boilie & Rastafari Boilie*






*Natürlich gibt es im 2018er Katalog von Radical neben den Boilies noch viele weitere Neuheiten. Der Katalog steht online zur Verfügung.*

>> Zum Radical Katalog <<​


----------



## seekatzehorst (28. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Schön mal wieder Frerk zu sehn!|wavey:
Aber was höre ich da Hanf???Grins|uhoh:
Nicht das die Angler das Zeug auch noch rauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Füttern und  Angeln - nix mehr in meinem Alter, habe alles rauchen aufgeben  ;-))


----------



## geomas (28. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Das Zeugs mag ja gut und fängig sein, aber in der Öffentlichkeit möchte ich nicht mit den Tüten gesehen werden.

Naja, die Jungangler werden Name und Verpackungsdesign sicher geil finden. Matze muß sich warm anziehen ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Musste Tarntüte nehmen wie beim Bier in USA in der Öffentlichkeit ;-)))

Aussehen wär mir wurscht - fangen muss..


----------



## daci7 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Ach, hier in Berlin stört das niemanden wenn man mit 'ner Tüte in der Öffentlichkeit erwischt wird.
Da werden die Plastverpackungen auch nicht auffallen ;P


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ach, hier in Berlin stört das niemanden wenn man mit 'ner Tüte in der Öffentlichkeit erwischt wird.


Grins - die eindeutige Zweideutigkeit gefällt mir ..


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Moin moin ,

 Wie überall , es gibt Befürworter und Ablehner dieser Boilies bzw. deren Verpackungen. Radical ist jedenfalls heftig umstritten in er Scene - aber das sind andere auch  

 Interessant für mich ist der kleine "unauffällige" Seitenhieb mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen gegen die Garagenhinterhofboilieschmieden.. Wer als Firma DAMIT argumentiert ... OHA - das spricht Bände......


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin ,
> 
> Wie überall , es gibt Befürworter und Ablehner dieser Boilies bzw. deren Verpackungen. Radical ist jedenfalls heftig umstritten in er Scene - aber das sind andere auch


Ich kenne mich da in der Szene nicht so aus, aber warum sind die umstritten? 



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Interessant für mich ist der kleine "unauffällige" Seitenhieb mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen gegen die Garagenhinterhofboilieschmieden.. Wer als Firma DAMIT argumentiert ... OHA - das spricht Bände......


Das ist zwar nicht ganz unwichtig, hatte aber auch für mich einen faden Beigeschmack. Denn am Ende sind es nur die großen, die das Geld für die ganzen Auflagen haben und das ist doch auch nicht das wahre.


Ansonsten hat mir das Video und Thomas seine typische Art wieder mal gut gefallen. Inkl. Mittelfinger beim Erklären |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Interessant für mich ist der kleine "unauffällige" Seitenhieb mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen gegen die Garagenhinterhofboilieschmieden...



Bei uns waren die schon in Angelläden unterwegs und haben "aussortiert", was nicht Gesetzeslage entsprach.

Hatten wir schon vor über einem Jahr interessantes Gespräch..

Ist wie mit Abknüppelgebot:
Nur weils noch nicht überall in Bayern durchgesetzt wird, gilts rechtlich zuerst mal trotzdem..


----------



## hecht99 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Das mit "in der Szene umstritten" würde mich auch mal interessieren, da das Karpfenangeln in den letzten 3 Jahren erheblich vernachlässigt wurde.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Rehi,

Umstritten :
Vereinfacht gesagt - nicht jeder ist ein Freund von den Verpackungen. Für manchen das ALLEIN der Grund für einen Nichtkauf .. Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.
Über die Preise wird auch gemeckert - da gibt immerwelche denen das nicht passt.
Dazu die Meinungen über Qualität Erfolg und Misserfolg.. Da gibt's ebenfalls erhebliche Differenzen..
Ist jedoch zusammengenommen kein alleiniges "Radicalproblem".. das haben wohl alle Hersteller mehr oder weniger an der Backe...
ICH selber kenne nur EINEN Hersteller bei dem es KEINE Negativmeldungen gibt.... besser gesagt wo mir keine bekannt sind...

Gesetzlichkeiten..
Ich rolle seid vielen Jahren selbst.. Dazu MEINE Erfahrungen:
Anfangs wurden die Selbstroller/ Kleinmengenhersteller von den Großen mit Nichtachtung gestraft.. Dann später wurden diese als Nichtskönner hingestellt die außerhalb jeder Konkurrenz laufen ...... Die wurden seitens der "Großen" nur müde belächelt.
Dummerweise sind diese Kleinen mit der Zeit jedoch so erfolgreich das sie den Großen Herstellern ein Dorn im Auge sind.. Fachlich gesehen können die Großen nicht mehr gegenanstinken. Also wird die Gesetzeskeule mitmal heraus geholt. UND - es ist auch schon passiert das bei dem kleinem Selbstroller mitmal , auf Grund eines "Tippgebers" das Gewerbe , Ordnungs u.o. das Veterinäramt vor der Tür steht... Selbst Anzeigen wegen angeblichen Rezeptklau gab es bereits.

Mit folgenden spreche ich NICHT "Radical" an...... Generell MEINE rein pers. subjektive MEINUNG dazu ... Wenn Hersteller zu solchen Mitteln greifen , sie es so nötig haben das zu machen - dann läuft bei denen im Laden gehörig was schief..


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Ich geh hier an einem "Szene-Gewässer" öfter mal blinkern. Damit ich nicht über die Schnüre der Karpfenangler schmeiße frage ich meistens in welche Richtung sie abgelegt haben. Daraus ergeben sich dann manchmal interessante Gespräche mit interessanten Aussagen der Karpfenangler:

"Hier fängst du nur auf kleine Boilies" , "Hier fängst du nur auf fischig" , "Am besten sind hier Boilies in Bodenfarbe" , "Wir fangen hier nur auf XY-Baits" , "Auf Boilies fängt man hier schon lange keine Karpfen mehr" ... 

Wenn ich einmal um den See rum bin und mit 8 oder 10 verschiedenen Anglern gesprochen habe, hab ich alle Klischees und die dazu passende Relativierung gehört. Wenn man sich das alles zu Herzen nimmt was man falsch machen könnte, dürfte eigentlich kein einziger Angler an dem See jemals einen Karpfen fangen. Das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall. 
Die Karpfenangler dort fangen durch die Bank recht gut.

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man Vertrauen zu einem Boilie hat. 
Das Vertrauen entwickelt sich maßgeblich auch daraus ob der Köder mit der eigenen Vorstellung eines "guten Boilies" harmoniert oder nicht.

Das wird auch im Video schön dargestellt, Stichwort: Angler mögen gelbe Boilies  

Das kann ich für mich übrigens durchaus auch bestätigen. Am liebsten mag ich weiße und gelbe Boilies. Da ich einen Ersatz für meine zu Ende gehenden Vorräte vom White Coconut brauche, werde ich dem Rastafari im kommenden Sommer bestimmt mal eine Chance geben


----------



## hecht99 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Der Grund dafür, das jeder gut fängt, wird wahrscheinlich der sein, dass jeder eine andere Überzeugung hat und mit unterschiedlichen Ködern angelt.

Der Gruber See wird dir bekannt sein Franz. Bis vor 3 Jahren gab es noch Gastkarten und ich war im Jahr mindestens an 4 Wochenenden unten am Wasser. Die vereinseigenen Angler beklagten sich über immer schlechtere Fänge, fischten aber im Großteil alle relativ gleich. Partikel + 20 mm Boilies auf relativ weite Distanzen mit dem Boot abgelegt und große Futtermengen.

Wir fingen auf Wurfweite mit relativ wenig Futter mit Miniboilies, Pellets oder Fluo Pop ups konstant unsere Fische. Den größten von 40Pfund + (weiter ist die Waage nicht gegangen) fing ich auf 2 14mm Boilies von der damals verschrienen Buzz-Baits (hat keiner benutzt) und den zweitgrößten auf die Rubby Dubby von Radical (hatten damals auch keinen guten ruf). Deswegen find ich die Meinungen zu den neuen von Radical ganz interessant.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Flavour  und Farbe fängt den Angler - nicht den Fisch.

 Das war so - das ist so und das wird auch immer so bleiben....

 Immer wieder herrlich diese Experten die Qualität bzw. Fängigkeit am Geruch des Bolies bestimmen können.

 Im Angelladen die Boilietüte aufreißen , den Riechkolben reinhalten und zum Kumpel sagen " Hier - riech mal.. DER fängt garantiert....

 Diese Leute sind wahr gewordene Traum der Hersteller und Händler..


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Deswegen find ich die Meinungen zu den neuen von Radical ganz interessant.


 
 Das Problem dabei ist das Zustandekommen dieser Meinungen..
 Der Eine hat noch nie damit geangelt , der andere plappert nur nach , der nächste macht nach einmal Misserfolg ALLES schlecht . dann wieder einer der nach einem Fang ALLES in den Himmel lobt .. das geht endlos so weiter ..


----------



## geomas (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

interessante Lektüre zum Thema: http://www.classycatchers.de/interv...iedfischexperte-und-chemiker-nils-rentmeister


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Da guck an - mit Nils Rentmeister und Robin Illner war ich selber auch 2007 
 schon unterwegs gewesen (Notiz an mich: Was biste für ein alter Sack geworden):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-07/n.u.r.-friedfischangeln...-kontakt.html


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man Vertrauen zu einem Boilie hat.


Und das halte ich für eins der größten Klischees überhaupt.


Zu den Radicals: das Marketing ist Weltklasse!


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für eins der größten Klischees überhaupt.



Klar, das ist völlig irrelevant wenn man immer 1zu1 gleich angelt - egal ob man dem Köder vertraut oder nicht 

Nur wer kann das schon von sich behaupten? 

Wenns nach 2 Stunden auf meinen Lieblingsboilie noch nicht gebissen hat, bleib ich ganz ruhig - weil ich weiß, dass es NICHT am Köder liegen kann und der Fisch schon noch kommen wird. 

Wenn dann doch nix beißt war der Luftdruck schuld, oder die anderen Angler :q 

Wenn ich stattdessen aber einen Boilie im Rennen habe dem ich NICHT vertraue, dann bin ich immer etwas im Zweifel ob das so passt. Wenn dann nichts beißt, ist die Sache klar. Der Boilie taugt nix


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Frerk sagte ja auch klar, dass die Boilies für nen bestimmten Einsatz "konstruiert" wurden und im allgemeinen (Ausnahme Pink Tuna war das, glaube ich) recht schnell "arbeiten", also Aroma/Inhalt freisetzen.

Als Boilie, den man daher gut auch bei kurzen Einsätzen  nutzen kann.

Und das wird auch der Grund sein, warum solche Köder bei vielen Anglern funzen:
Schneller Erfolg möglich ...


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Der Schnelle Erfolg ist meist nicht von Dauer.....

 Beispiel: 
 Ich bin ne Woche am See... Fang die ersten 2 Tage 2-3 Fische dann Totentanz .. Muss dann zu anderen Boilies greifen oder Stelle / Spot wechseln.

 Besser ist es wenn dagegen der Boilie kontinuierlich Fisch bringt - von ersten bist zum letzten Angeltag ...o sogar sich die Anzahl der Fische/Bisse erhöht....

 Für den Hersteller ist es natürlich besser er unterschiedliche Boilies für unterschiedliche Bedingungen/ Anforderungen verkaufen kann. Für den Hersteller ne Goldgrube ..

 Für MICH sind diese sogn "Instand Boilies".... Blendwerk und Geldschneiderei...
 Ich hingegen wünsche mir einen Boilie der für ALLE Bedingungen passt.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



> Für MICH sind diese sogn "Instand Boilies".... Blendwerk und Geldschneiderei...
> Ich hingegen wünsche mir einen Boilie der für ALLE Bedingungen passt.



Den wünsche ich mir auch  
Das wird aber natürlich schwierig. 

Entweder arbeitet der Boilie schneller und fängt dadurch (in der Theorie) auch schneller, oder er arbeitet halt langsamer und ist dadurch haltbarer und resistenter. 
Einen Tod muss man in der Angelegenheit wohl sterben, oder?


----------



## Trollwut (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich halte von der ganzen Boilieserie wenig.
nicht, weil sie nicht fangen würden - hab mal hier im AB diverse Boilies gewonnen, die auch ihren Fisch gebracht haben, aber der Preis ist huiuiui.
Da wird vollmundig erzählt, wie viel Arbeit in das Design gesteckt wird und wie viel Spaß man dabei hat. Und wer zahlt die Arbeitskraft, das Marketing und das Bunte drumrum?

Ich persönlich als Kunde will ne Murmel, die ordentlich funktioniert fürn schmalen Taler, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und das gibts mMn in der Radical-Serie nicht. Irgendwer muss ja schließlich das Design bezahlen. |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Den wünsche ich mir auch
> *Das wird aber natürlich schwierig.*



 DAS reden uns Hersteller/ Händler seid Jahren sehr erfolgreich ein..
 Passt aber sehr gut zu unserem Konsumverhalten.. Wir wollen ja immer was neues , was besseres


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Da ich meist Kurzansitze mache und mir große Futterkampagnen zu aufwändig sind ist es mir meist ehrlich gesagt wurscht was für Boilies ich fische.
Wenn ich Pellets, zerkleinerte Boilies und div. Gesäme im Grundfutter hab und das ganze im PVA-Sack eh neben dem Knödel liegt ist es auch vollkommen wurscht ob der Teigbollen selbst auch noch viel Aroma abgibt. Und da der eh alle 5-6 Stunden kontrolliert wird ...
Viel wichtiger ist mir da mMn die Farbe. Deshalb hab ich da meist zwei/drei verschiede dabei.
Und übers Jahr gesehen verirren sich dann doch immer mal wieder irgendwelche Tüten in meine Angeltonne - bestimmt auch mal die Radicals ##


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich persönlich als Kunde will ne Murmel, die ordentlich funktioniert fürn schmalen Taler, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 
 Solche Boilies herzustellen ist leicht umsetzbar.... Aber wehe die kommen aufen Markt..
 Preisgünstige Boilies kommen sofort  in den Veruf das minderwertige Zutaten verbaut wurden .. Alles nur Chemie u.o. billige Griesmurmeln...
 Die Denkweise das nur teure Boilies = gute Boilies sind ist fest in den Hirnen der Angler einzementiert....


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Der Carphanta, der mehr im Zelt als in der Wohnung lebt, ist doch auch nicht der Zielkunde dieser Marke, denke ich.

Die 10€-Tüte ist doch eher für den breiten Markt gemacht, der Kunde, der ab und an auch mal auf Karpfen & Co. angelt, paar wenige Knödel als Köder braucht und den Rest der Tüte in 2 Sitzungen (=2 Tage oder 2 Wochenenden) dazu füttert.
Deswegen auch der Instant-Effekt genau dazu passend.

Die Tüte, die eine Mini-Story um die Sorte bastelt, passendes Rahmenprogram mit Popis, Dip & Pülverchen und schon hat auch Otto Normalangler das Gefühl wie ein Profi die Sache anzugehen.
Super gemacht, 
die Produktdesigner verstehen ihr Handwerk. #6

Sind die nun teuer? Für den beschriebenen Einsatz oder soll ich eher sagen, für das beschriebene Event?
Wenn die 2-3€ über Durchschnitt nun das von Franzl beschiebene Vertrauen dazu liefern, das Gefühl etwas besonders Gutes erstanden zu haben, sind sie das doch locker wert.
Ein Kinobesuch kostet das doppelte und 2 abgerissene Spinnköder (doch kein Problem an 2 Wochenenden) liegen meist schon drüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Fakt ist, es gibt (mehr als) genügend Kunden für die Dinger.

Also triffts ne Zielgruppe.. 

Wer andere will, kauft andere:
Schön, das es genügend Auswahl gibt..


----------



## feederbrassen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer andere will, kauft andere:..


Oder macht sie besser gleich selbst. 
Die Masse der Angler die so etwas kauft hat Null Ahnung, keine Lust oder Zeit. 
Bricht man son Ding mal auf um zu sehen was drin ist sieht man oft......... 
genau, nichts. 
Für mich ist das nichts aber die Dinger werden auch den ein oder anderen Fisch bringen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> keine Lust oder Zeit.
> Bricht man son Ding mal auf um zu sehen was drin ist sieht man oft.........
> genau, nichts.


Keine Lust wärs bei mir.
Koch für mich, doch nicht für Fische :q:q:q

Wurden auch extra aufgebrochen im Video und man hat eben viel drin gesehen (ich sogar ohne Brille daneben gesessen) , bei den Highway to smell das ganze trockene Krabblerzeug.
DAS kann ich Dir zumindest da aus eigener Ansicht versichern


----------



## Trickyfisher (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Mein Gott, wie gerne erinnere ich mich da an meine Kindheit/Jugendzeit, da gabs beim Angelladen um die Ecke genau 2 verschiedene Futtersorten, "Carp secret" und "Pepi´s Brassenspaß".
Und gefangen hamma damit auch.
Meiner Meinung nach wird sowieso vielzuviel Tanz ums Thema Boillie gemacht, wenn man am richtigen Platz sitzt und weiß, was man tut, wird man immer fangen.
Ich werde seit Jahren von einen Kumpel mit boillies versorgt, der hat so eine kleine aber sehr feine "Garagen Rollerei" der bringt mir im Frühjahr 40Kg von "Irgentwas" und damit fange ich dann das ganze Jahr über.
So Dinge wie Flavour, Farbe oder Namen sind mM nach ziemlich zweitranging.
Tl
Johannes


----------



## RuhrPur (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Rehi,
> 
> ICH selber kenne nur EINEN Hersteller bei dem es KEINE Negativmeldungen gibt.... besser gesagt wo mir keine bekannt sind...




 und der wäre?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie gerne erinnere ich mich da an meine Kindheit/Jugendzeit, da gabs beim Angelladen um die Ecke genau 2 verschiedene Futtersorten, "Carp secret" und "Pepi´s Brassenspaß".
> Und gefangen hamma damit auch.
> Meiner Meinung nach wird sowieso vielzuviel Tanz ums Thema Boillie gemacht, wenn man am richtigen Platz sitzt und weiß, was man tut, wird man immer fangen.
> Ich werde seit Jahren von einen Kumpel mit boillies versorgt, der hat so eine kleine aber sehr feine "Garagen Rollerei" der bringt mir im Frühjahr 40Kg von "Irgentwas" und damit fange ich dann das ganze Jahr über.
> ...



Johannes, bei der Farbe widerspreche ich  

Ich glaube da schon dran, dass Karpfen die Boilies unter Wasser erkennen / sehen können. Deswegen angel ich gerne auffällige Köder - die schnell arbeiten.
Und pflastere gerne auch noch mittels PVA-Dreingabe etwas Pellets etc. außenrum.

Das bringt meistens schnellere Bisse, meiner Erfahrung nach.
Da ich wenig Zeit habe, bin ich auf schnelle Bisse angewiesen  

Sieht dann irgendwie so aus:






Ob das die richtige Taktik ist, wenn man die ganz Dicken fangen will? Keine Ahnung - aber auf "Durchschnittsfische" funktioniert das meiner Meinung nach schon gut!


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical*

Nabend.


RuhrPur schrieb:


> und der wäre?


 
 Um die Radicaljünger nicht zu ärgern |supergri  hast die Antwort per PN bekommen..|rolleyes


----------

